# Geko and chameleon care



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ok well i think ive narrowed it down to 2....either a lepord geko or a chameleon. i just wanted to know some care tips, as far as like temp, humidity, all that good stuff. also, i was wondering, since the tank is a good size for such a small lizard, if i could put more than one in there......and if i could i would like to get a breeding pair. If so how do you determine sex??? all information is very much appreciated.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm assuming that you are new to reptile keeping? If so, i would reccomend the gecko. Cham's can prove difficult to keep, need really good ventilation and a drip system.

There are many species of gecko you could have other than just leopard geckos, i quite like crested gecko. have a look round the web and see what you like the look of.

leopard gecko caresheet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Just as "burf" stated chameleons can be a little harder to care for. Have you owned any reptiles before? Or are you totally new to this hobby?
There are tons of really cool looking geckos out there. What I would suggest is looking around for one that you like then look into the proper care for that species to see if you can handle it.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

whats the tank dimensions if its big enough I belive you could start a breeding colony.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> whats the tank dimensions if its big enough I belive you could start a breeding colony.
> [snapback]873309[/snapback]​


thanks guys for all your help i think i am gonnaget some geckos........my tank is 48lx12wx16h...... i got it for free but i dont have to use that one i can get one with better dimensions if need be....a breeding colony does sound intriguing, are my dimensions good for it?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah it should be big enough, as you can house one gecko in a 10gal.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I keep a pair of leo's in a tank that size. it suits them fine but i dont think it could hold a third


----------

